# Hobby Lobby 2017



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Three weeks to Memorial Day Weekend. Time to start checking...


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I was gonna go check today! this is around the right time for them to do this! It's Coming!!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! Although I did see some small Halloween figurines at Dollar Tree this weekend. Thought maybe they had put old ones out.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

We found a little at our Hobby Lobby today. I squealed a bit when I saw it.


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

You have no idea how happy this makes me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow.

Listen.

I'm as big a fan as anyone else here. I want stuff out early too like we all do.

But.

Stuff out this early is ridonk. RIDONK I SAY!! It's as ridonk as the work "ridonk!!" Even if it's onlly "fall" stuff.

It's _barely_ spring in most of the US & as much as I enjoy seeing it, I hate it too. I lovehate it. Eventually they're going to be so early with this stuff that they'll actually be on time!! 

For those that think putting out fall stuff this early, do not complain when Christmas stuff is out next week too. I will come to each & every one of your houses & knock you into next week!!

OK I kid. I wouldn't actually do that ever. But seriously, don't complain when Christmas starts in June at the very same store.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> For those that think putting out fall stuff this early, do not complain when Christmas stuff is out next week too. I will come to each & every one of your houses & knock you into next week!!


You'll have to FIND me first. 

i agree but think since they are a Hobby store, they get a bit of a pass...if you are going to make something, you can't wait til September to start.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Craft Schmaft, it's still too frickin' early.

Oh & you better expect me when you least expect me....I have...ways...MUH-WHA-HA-HA!!!!

  I kid. But it's still too early.


----------



## carolann (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think it's early for people who work on/sell crafts. Just this week I started prepping back to school and early fall stuff to begin selling in a couple weeks, the. I focus on Halloween. All before June 1, lol.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I was thrilled to see these items. I don't complain....almost finished with 4 handmade Christmas gnomes for co-workers.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

I give kudos to them.. So now it's time to start looking never too early never!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ours is out as well three aisles worth. To RCIAG's point they started on Christmas as well!

https://postimage.io/

/url]

[url=https://postimg.org/image/79kcvxp4z/]https://postimage.io/


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, I saw my store was setting fall up too this weekend. And while it made me smile, it irritated me that the Spring/Summer stuff I needed was being thinned out. UGH!! 

I think I won't be ready for this sight in my stores til after July 4th.

I was saying to my friend the other day, who's a teacher, that just as they are getting off for Summer break the stores start in with "back to school"! ha!!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Too early. We saw the Fall items last week on our way down to Cape May NJ for vacation. The whole retail-driven seasonal creep is annoying and disheartening. I wish I could just ignore it and enjoy the season at-hand. but if you wait until the season, or mood, hits, you may miss out on seasonal items you wanted because they've been usurped by the next season...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have a Hobby Lobby even remotely near me so this really isn't as big a deal for me either way since I can't even go into one if I wanted to. I know it's a craft store & they get a bit of a pass, but when even crafters are kinda "WTF?!?!TOO EARLY!" about it, it's probably too early. 

The "normals" complain when they see Halloween/fall at the end of July/beginning of August/September even, I can't imagine what they think of this. This isn't even really creep, it's, it's, I dunno, crazy.

ChrisW is right, you kinda wanna enjoy summer but if you don't buy those fall things now they may not be there when you want, thus continuing the cycle of "creep."

As I said before, eventually they'll be so early they'll be on time!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, this is typically pretty normal for Hobby Lobby though, right? I mean craft stores are always the first to put things out. And it's fall things, not really "Halloween" so it makes sense for it to be out. Retailers like At Home will start putting out their Halloween stuff by the first weekend in July so I can see why Hobby Lobby gets it out in June.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey, but you could look at it this way. If you buy the seasonal things early, then when the season does come around, you've already done most of your shopping. Therefore freeing up some of your time to spend with friends & family, watching spooky movies, going to haunts and carving pumpkins!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm torn, it feels a bit early, BUT I totally just did a search to see if there's a Hobby Lobby near me...I found one 14 miles away. I need some of those carvable foam pumpkins for a project this year.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

RedSonja said:


> Hey, but you could look at it this way. If you buy the seasonal things early, then when the season does come around, you've already done most of your shopping. Therefore freeing up some of your time to spend with friends & family, watching spooky movies, going to haunts and carving pumpkins!


That is a great way to look at it. 

Plus it sucks not finding what I am after just before the season.. That was my amateur mistake but I bet all of us went through that at one point!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went into my local store today and they have 50% off this week on their Spring collection and Men's Decor (metal signs). They also had some items I liked in their Clearance aisle which was reduced to 66%. Quite a number of item there so they must have just stocked it. I did find some interesting items that I can see using in a few of my haunt settings so picked a few up things. Pricing listed in my album description if you are curious.

Spring collection:









For Egyptian scene









Mad lab botanical plant display









Cool metallic looking pattern 

Men's decor:


















And in their 66% Clearance section (will vary by store):


----------



## ServantofTwilight (Apr 4, 2010)

It has been my experience that Hobby Lobby does this. Two years ago my wife and I were out Christmas shopping the second week of December when we decided to go to Hobby Lobby to look at ornaments. When we went in there was hardly any Christmas stuff up and all the Spring/Summer decorations were out. My wife is friends with a lady who works there and she said that Hobby Lobby sets up for the next season several months in advance. Given that this is mainly Fall decorations and Autumn is about 4 months away it makes sense. I will be pumped to go look but can't wait until I see signs for SpiritHalloween coming soon.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

My Hobby Lobby (Michigan) had these Halloween floral picks out yesterday. These are always the first Halloween items at this store out on the floor so it's coming! They had several aisles of general fall decor and were already starting on Christmas ?


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Still no Halloween stuff at my Hobby Lobby but all of the generic fall/ Thanksgiving stuff is 40% off!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

PunkinGal said:


> Still no Halloween stuff at my Hobby Lobby but all of the generic fall/ Thanksgiving stuff is 40% off!


My hobby lobby told not until next month they didn't give me a ballpark figure.. Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

pauly88 said:


> My hobby lobby told not until next month they didn't give me a ballpark figure.. Sucks doesn't it?


Yes because they already have 6 aisles of Christmas! :-( :-( I will have to keep checking!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Will HL for sure have Halloween? My stores doesn't even have an empty aisle it's all Fall or Christmas :/


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Any updates on if Hobby Lobby ever got any Halloween stuff??


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

hplvr17 said:


> Any updates on if Hobby Lobby ever got any Halloween stuff??


Nothing at any of the two not for from me. I asked but they keep telling me not till early September, 
I don't know who to believe..


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Went today.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

I went for another check of hobby lobby and nothing...no space or anything. It looked like they are skipping Halloween, but I asked two different employees if they were still doing Halloween and they said yeah its just not in yet. I swear hobby lobby used to be early...


----------



## Battyville (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm still waiting on my Hobby Lobby to put Halloween out. They've had it in the past so I really hope they aren't skipping it this year. I'm hoping to go there some time next week so I'll let you all know if I see anything.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My Hobby Lobby was putting Halloween out yesterday, still in boxes and only one girl working on it but they had two aisles cleared and she was slowly but surely getting it together. None of the islands seemed to be open for any of it yet but at least it is getting underway.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I see Hobby Lobby now has a Halloween section on their site with ~120 items. Have yet to stop in to my store to see what they have out.


----------

